# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  BIOFERTIL PERU : SEMILLAS de HORTALIZAS Y MAS !!!

## kscastaneda

*Buen día ampliamos nuestro portafolio con las mejores semillas de hortalizas y más; envios sin costo a nivel nacional; para cotizaciones e-mail:*   * biofertil@live.com*  Nº Producto Presentación   1 Apio Golden Spartan  Lata x 500 gr  2 Apio Golden Spartan  Lata x 100 gr  3 Apio Istar Lata x 500 gr  4 Arveja Merveille Kv Bolsa x 25 Kg  5 Betarraga Detroit Sobre x 500 Gr  6 Betarraga Nobol Sobre x 1 kg  7 Brocoli Rumba F1 Sobre x 10 M  8 Brocoli Kanga F1 Sobre x 10 M  9 Brocoli Kuba F1 Sobre x 10 M  10 Brocoli Altar F1 Sobre x 10 M  11 Cebolla Amposta Lata x 500 GR  12 Col Fuego F1 Sobre x 2.5M  13 Col Red Cap F1 Sobre x 2.5M  14 Col Manon Sobre x 10 M  15 Coliflor Twingo F1 Sobre x 2.5M  16 Coliflor Nevada F1 Sobre x 2.5M  17 Culantro Moggiano Bolsa x 10 Kg  18 Espinaca Lagos F1 Sobre x 1 Kg  19 Espinaca Viroflay Sobre x 500 Gr  20 Lechuga Alpha Lata x 100 gr  21 Lechuga Fallgreen Lata x 100 gr  22 Lechuga Justine Lata x 100 gr  23 Lechuga Paladio Lata x 100 gr  24 Lechuga Parrish Island Lata x 100 gr  25 Lechuga Sandrine Lata x 100 gr  26 Lechuga Xena Lata x 100 gr  27 Perejil Novas Sobre x 500 Gr  28 Pepinillo Feisty F1 Lata x 3M  29  Pepinillo General Lee F1 Sobre x 3 M  30 Pepinillo General Lee F1 Sobre x 15 M  31 Pepinillo Diamante F1 Sobre x 3 M  32 Pimiento Hercules F1 Sobre x 1 M  33 Pimiento Cayman F1 Sobre x 1 M  34 Pimiento Cayman F1 Sobre x 5 M  35 Poro Atal Lata x 500 Gr  36 Rabanito Jolly Lata x 100 gr  37 Rabanito Jolly Lata x 500 gr  38 Rabanito Red Satin F1 Lata x 50 M  39 Sandia Peacock Lata x 1 Lb  40 Sandia Crimson Swett Lata x 1 Lb  41 Sandia Maistros F1 Sobre x 1 M  42 Tomate Cumbre F1 Sobre x 5 M  43 Tomate Pratico F1 Sobre x 5 M  44 Tomate Perseo F1  Sobre x 1 M  45 Tomate Toroty F1 Sobre x 1 M  46 Zanahoria Chantenay Lata x 500 gr  47 Zanahoria  Miraflores F1 Sobre x 25 M  48 Zanahoria  Miraflores F1 Lata x 250 M  49 Zapallito Flying Saucer F1 Sobre x 4M  50 Zapallito Linda F1 Sobre x 3M           Capsicums    1 Anaheim G76 F1 Lata x 50M  2 Guajillo Impulso F1 Sobre x 50M  3 Ancho Abedul  F1 Sobre x 50M  4 Ancho Huizache F1 Sobre x 50M  5 Ancho Capulin F1 Sobre x 50M  6 Jalapeño Hechicero F1 Sobre x 50M  7 Jalapeño Hechicero F1 Sobre x 5M   Temas similares: SEMILLAS DE HORTALIZAS ENZA ZADEN PARA ENSAYOS Artículo: Perú podría ser el primer exportador mundial de frutas y hortalizas Vendo Semillas de Maiz, forrajes, alfalfas, hortalizas etc. Producción Artesanal de Semillas de Hortalizas para la Agricultura Familiar Biofertil sac : Muy pronto grupo enlasa - peru !!!

----------


## kscastaneda

Apio golden spartan x 500gr --> S/. 160
Arveja merveille x 25 kg --> S/. 150
Borcoli rumba f1 x 10 M --> S/. 90
Culantro Moggiano x 10 kg --> S/. 170
Lechuga Alpha x 100 gr --> S/. 65
Pepinillo Diamante f1 x 3M --> S/. 90
Poro Atal x 500 g --> S/. 125
Zanahoria Chantenay x 500 g --> S/. 45
Capsicum Anaheim G76 F1 lata x 50M--> S/. 2300
Capsium Jalapeño hechizero F1 x 50M --> S/. 2300

----------


## limp21

sigue teniendo ese precio las zanahorias

----------

